
Books on Dewey B. Larson's Reciprocal System Physics - peter_d_sherman
https://reciprocalsystem.org/books
======
peter_d_sherman
Disclaimer: I'm not saying Dewey B. Larson's Reciprocal System Physics is
right or wrong, it's submitted because there may be an interest in reading
this material (I love reading theoretical physics articles, even if they may
be wrong; to me it's all about the ideas behind the writing, the modes of
thinking applied, and the possibilities...)

